# How Long Should a Story for FurAffinity be? How many pages?



## Kyron_Tyrannos (Jul 14, 2017)

I mean, what is the ideal length for a story that is to be submitted to FurAffinity?

A story too long may scare away some readers, while a story that seems short may not interest them at all.

What would you say is the appropiate length? Five pages? Eight? Ten? More?


----------



## Diretooth (Jul 14, 2017)

My stories are divided into eight chapter parts.


----------



## Rivercoon (Jul 16, 2017)

The only one I've posted here was only about 880 words.  It's really up to you how long it should be.


----------



## reptile logic (Jul 19, 2017)

Unless you are writing a preview of a longer work, or are physically limited to X space as in a magazine article or the like, write the story that you would enjoy reading and submit it. You already know that even the length of a story can't please everyone. If the story plot is interesting, if it flows well and can carry the reader through t0 the end without getting them stuck in some informational eddy, then length should not be a concern.


----------



## Amenshawn (Jul 25, 2017)

The last thing I posted was 42 pages long, and that was a rather small project for me.  There really aren't any set limits to try to hold yourself to.


----------



## Summercat (Jul 25, 2017)

The question should not be "How long should the story be", but "How big should each segment I upload be".

Stories can be as long and a short as you want or need them to be, but an ideal FA reading chunk would probably be like 4000 words or smaller.

Edit:

Also, I find that discussing page numbers doesn't work too well with digital media, aside *angry otter noise* PDF. I tend to up the font size on my mobile devices and screens, and that changes how many pages a project is.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 3, 2017)

Make it as long or as short as it takes to tell your story.

I wouldn't recommend posting installments over about 10-15k words unless you have a specific reason to, as that starts to push what a person can read in one sitting (and marking your place on a webpage can be a bitch), nor posting installments too short to have a natural breaking point.

Beyond that, sky's the limit, and you can always help people make an informed decision about what to read by using custom thumbnails.


----------

